# Slow Cooker in the Bs



## The Works (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
I posted a few months ago about me being fat, in case any of you care, I have lost weight. After a few months of constantly being in the field, block leave, and then off to fight the Donovians I'm back. Wasn't able to hit the gym much because our tempo is quite high for a unit that won't deploy. But anyways, I just bought a crock pot and was wondering if any of y'all had any recipes you could share? Trying to continue to get lean but on a budget (living in the barracks and have a truck payment). I'd like to make my food in bulk so I don't have to really cook during the work week. I have looked online for recipes but a lot of the prep I'd have to do isn't exactly feasible with the amount of time I don't have. Maybe I should just get married and get out of the barracks so I have someone to cook for me....
Thank you all for the time and help. 

-Works


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm in the losing weight game myself at the moment. I like to make Goulash and replace the potatoes with kumara (which is either the same or very similar to sweet potato). I sometimes chuck some carrots in there too. The paprika is supposed to be a natural anti-inflammatory, which I like.


----------



## CQB (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like your about to write a chapter in what I like to call the bachelors cookbook. 
1. look in cupboard
2. gather dispirit elements
3. create Cordon Bleu masterpiece. 
Down here, corned beef can be an easily prepared dish which will last a couple of days. With a crock pot, try some curries. If you have access to a fridge and microwave, cook, store and heat at your leisure. You also can do a lot with lamb shanks or a lamb shoulder, a can of crushed tomatoes, rice or cus cus.


----------



## CQB (Apr 20, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm in the losing weight game myself at the moment. I like to make Goulash and replace the potatoes with kumara (which is either the same or very similar to sweet potato). I sometimes chuck some carrots in there too. The paprika is supposed to be a natural anti-inflammatory, which I like.



Hey cus, that sounds like a hungi!


----------



## digrar (Apr 20, 2017)

I just cooked a slow cooker lamb casserole for dinner with mum and dad tonight. 

Half a kilo of diced lamb. Or half a kilo of lamb chops.
125g of bacon bits.
Couple of carrots.
3 spuds.
5 celery sticks.
1 brown onion.
Oil.
Flour.
Beef stock powder. 
1 table spoon of Tomato sauce.
1 tea spoon of Worcestershire Sauce.
Salt and pepper.

Dust lamb with flour, heat oil and brown.
Put lamb into the crocpot, on high.
Add diced onion and pig jigsaw into the pan and cook until the onions are nice and soft, add to the chops.
Add 125ml of water to the pan, flour, stock, both sauces, salt and pepper and cook through, add to the lamb.
Dice up spuds, celery and carrots and add to the mix, stir and cook for about 6 hours. 

I chucked in half a cup of green peas at the end. The oldies enjoyed it.


----------



## The Works (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome, thank you guys.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 20, 2017)

CQB said:


> Hey cus, that sounds like a hungi!



That doesn't sound like a white strayan food, how would ya know!


----------



## CDG (Apr 20, 2017)

They have some crockpot cookbooks you can buy as well.  Some of them are themed toward certain things, like weight loss.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 20, 2017)

Recommend you check on your post and see if they've opened something called a 'wellness center.'  It's a pretty decent program on Army posts that's new (within the last 5 years).  They do a lot of different things but they've got links to folks who specialize in nutrition, teaching people to cook, and living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## The Works (Apr 20, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Recommend you check on your post and see if they've opened something called a 'wellness center.'  It's a pretty decent program on Army posts that's new (within the last 5 years).  They do a lot of different things but they've got links to folks who specialize in nutrition, teaching people to cook, and living a healthy lifestyle.



Awesome I will do, just scheduled an appointment with them.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2017)

The Works said:


> Hey everyone,
> I posted a few months ago about me being fat, in case any of you care, I have lost weight. After a few months of constantly being in the field, block leave, and then off to fight the Donovians I'm back. Wasn't able to hit the gym much because our tempo is quite high for a unit that won't deploy. But anyways, I just bought a crock pot and was wondering if any of y'all had any recipes you could share? Trying to continue to get lean but on a budget (living in the barracks and have a truck payment). I'd like to make my food in bulk so I don't have to really cook during the work week. I have looked online for recipes but a lot of the prep I'd have to do isn't exactly feasible with the amount of time I don't have. Maybe I should just get married and get out of the barracks so I have someone to cook for me....
> Thank you all for the time and help.
> 
> -Works



Make sure you are allowed to have crock pots and/or single burner hot plates in the barracks.  You don't need NJP for trying to be healthy.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Make sure you are allowed to have crock pots and/or single burner hot plates in the barracks.  You don't need NJP for trying to be healthy.



There's truth in this. If there is a policy, and you can get logged contact with the nutritionists or w/e at the wellness center, you probably could plead your case for an exception to policy with whatever O wrote it up. It might only be able to be on/cooking while you're actually in the room, but that's still better than it not being an option.

Some of us "grew up" with some draconian barracks protocols. Think wall locker SOP's and the like.


----------



## The Works (Apr 20, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Make sure you are allowed to have crock pots and/or single burner hot plates in the barracks.  You don't need NJP for trying to be healthy.


Yea I'm trying to get a memorandum for it. I was planning on being there while I cooked as that was going to be my Sunday release criteria haha


----------



## compforce (Apr 20, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> Some of us "grew up" with some draconian barracks protocols. Think wall locker SOP's and the like.



Those were draconian?  I grew up with a Sock and Underwear Rolling SOP.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2017)

compforce said:


> Those were draconian?  I grew up with a Sock and Underwear Rolling SOP.



That falls under wall locker/room SOP. Boots go here. Socks and shirts rolled here. Bla de fucking blah. Basic training level crap that IMHO does nothing to promote discipline or readiness for anyone who's oh, been in the army for a year plus. Keeping one made up but not enforced is good, because when you get a cherry in you get them conforming then once they go from liability to asset you relax the control measures, unless they hang themselves with the leash. 

Yeah, keep your shit organized. I'm totally behind that. Pack your bags to SOP and keep them that way unless you have a specific need, then you damn well better have your deficency list filled out if it's something we're using. Beyond that? Clean, organized barracks room at the start of duty days and I was fine. For the wall lockers we had in our platoon AO I made up an SOP for issued equipment storage locations, and general guidelines for what went in what drawers inside, but (and as I explained) that was so if we were doing something and needed to send off people to grab X, it's in the same place on everyone. Same idea as ruck locations and kit locations SOP's for gear.

My guys, except for one FUCKING TIME, always had everything they were supposed to, where they were supposed to, when they were supposed to.  That one time was during a month long FTX and the night before rollout I had 100% accountability and inspection on their gear.... we go to the field, start our chemical threat iteration.... PCI and they're soup. Somehow random pieces of their shit had just magically disappeared from their stuff. Leverage brohams and supply to get them square for the mission, but they earned the squad a collective fuckfuck session of about 2 hours of repacking with time standards that were totally beatable.... as I had literally just dumped my shit in a big fucking pile up in the barracks 2nd floor hallway where they all lived, and was grabbing my own shit to complete my own layout within the time standards I laid out.

I had them stand by prior to starting the festivities while I tore through their rooms and found exactly everything that was missing, in their rooms. If I hadn't found anything, then I would have asked if they had traded gear off to have it for inspection with other squads or platoons, as it would (and was) easy to get them plussed up, and to ensure that they understood that I would rather have them have a deficiency due to ANYTHING at an inspection and just fix it with mild scunion involved if it was accountable shit lost, than to think we're good and then go on mission with a chicken noodle hoagie.

1SG heard the ruckus and came down to see what all the cadence was going on for. I explained what happened, the time standard I was using, hydration plan and utility for training as everyone now HAD their full MOPP4... on....including me, and the time of completion (that the guys obviously didn't know) for the corrective training. "Carry on!" "Roger that. THE FORE UP AND SQUAT, IN CADENCE!" lol

They never ratfucked their gear again post inspection.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm a big crockpot user.  These were (and still are) my go to meals for when I was living on my own.  I used to either halve the portions or freeze the left overs for nights when I was working late and couldn't do a lot of prep.

Venison Stew | Game Recipes | Jamie Oliver Recipes
Best Corned Beef - Fresh - I don't use their mustard sauce recipe.  I use this one Mustard Sauce.  Wickham family recipes.
http://blog.paleohacks.com/quick-easy-crockpot-beef-stew/#
https://newleafwellness.biz/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Six-Freezer-Meals-from-Aldi.pdf - Mainly the cranberry chicken recipe from this one


----------



## CQB (Apr 21, 2017)

digrar said:


> I just cooked a slow cooker lamb casserole for dinner with mum and dad tonight.
> 
> Half a kilo of diced lamb. Or half a kilo of lamb chops.
> 125g of bacon bits.
> ...


Pretty nice, that's truly a candidate for an entry in the CWA annual cookbook.


----------



## digrar (Apr 21, 2017)

I may have got that out of a community cookbook put out by my home town netball and field hockey clubs...


----------



## CQB (Apr 22, 2017)

Bazinga! It's got country all over it. BTW, have a good Anzac 
Day next Tuesday & don't lose too much at two-up.


----------



## digrar (Apr 22, 2017)

I've had a bit of surgery on my left peg, at this stage I'm about good for 5 minutes hobbling around the shops, so unless I sit up the front with the old boys. I might have to give it a miss.


----------



## CQB (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear that mate. 
Be well.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Apr 23, 2017)

Try the website cooktopcove.com. Lots of really simple and easy slow cooker recipes that are doable for barracks rats.

It's also free.... As opposed to paying money for recipe books.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2017)

If you plan to be there, have you considered buying a small charcoal grill? You'll likely need permission to keep it outside fulltime, but you'll be able to grill your food on Sunday's.


----------



## The Works (Apr 27, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> If you plan to be there, have you considered buying a small charcoal grill? You'll likely need permission to keep it outside fulltime, but you'll be able to grill your food on Sunday's.



Problem with that is I'm stationed up in Alaska. So it's winter like 8 months out of the year here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2017)

Only a minor problem. Winter Grilling


----------



## medicchick (Apr 27, 2017)

The Works said:


> Problem with that is I'm stationed up in Alaska. So it's winter like 8 months out of the year here.


We did it just fine for years when we lived there.  Make sure the area is clear of snow and expect it to take longer.


----------

